# Northern Utah Retriever Club



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Any results or call backs yet??


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Waitin on Q info also Russ. Tried to make a few calls, but not gettin through.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

I have been there Josh, it drives you nuts. Do not depend on your pro to call you, even if you get a placement


----------



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

> Tried to make a few calls, but not gettin through.


Bet calls out will be few and far between, only one little spot on the mountain that has cell phone service and it a good drive up the mountain from the trial grounds and the camping area.


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Not going to hold my breath for Billy to call. I have a few other contacts there.


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

The only time illy'll call ya is at the end of the weekend if your dog has won or placed and that latter will not be his priority!

I have calls in too to 2 others who might respond


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

We found out about a 3rd or 4th in the qual when some one delivered the ribbon and trophy a couple of weeks later.


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Heard from Moorelabs this morning. Q is finishing up this Morning, they have to hurry s that they can start the AM. Q is starting the 4th first thing, all I know is that dog #16 is still in. 

Open sounded rough, only 25 making it out of the 1st I believe. DBL check down birds. 

All I have for now. Go Dixie Go!!


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Got another Q report, unconfirmed, but heard a Georgia was 1st and Winston was 4th, each are Chessi's. Of course my report came from a Chessi person, so they don't care about any other placements.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Any Open callbacks and/or news would be so greatly appreciated!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

The open was rough, it was actually a triple with a land blind through the marks to follow.Mirk stepped on the marks and had a two whistle blind.third series water marks and Mirk is still looking good, even great by those close by. but as most of you know the trial aint over until " you pick up all the chickens'...Clint had to pick up Mirk during the water blind,sorry but did not wait to see who won. the test was fair and the better dogs won..no complaints, no monday morning armchair quarterbacking here.

i for one am very proud of the job my brother does in this sometimes cruel game. he trains hard and demands perfection out of himself and often out of his dogs when sometimes above average may take home a lesser award.way to go brother you ran a great open, you got nothing to hang your head about.

lets go get em in the land blind in the amateur in the morning


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

ACEBLDRS said:


> Not going to hold my breath for
> Billy to call. I have a few other contacts there.


Josh - Call Meg Beck. She's always got all the callbacks etc.


----------



## bossdawg (Sep 15, 2007)

I have the results from the Qualifying and Derby - 
Qualifying 
1st # 13 Sunshine Georgia Peach owned by Steve and Sharon Parker
2nd #3 Sanpitch River Frank owned by Steve Bechtel handled by Bill Totten
3rd # 16 War Eagle's Down N Dirty Dixie JH owned by Josh Conrad handled by Bill Sargenti
4th # 3 Bur Oak's Here's Winston owned by Gary Kavan & Heidi Henningson Handled by Gary
Res Jam # 20 North Mountain Heart & Soul owned and handled by Laura Nordberg
Jam #12 Dyna Super Glide owned by Melissa Bell and handled by Steve Kompf

Derby 
1st # 11 Nightwinds Sharp Shooter Owned by Bill Totten/John Payne handled by Bill Totten
2nd #2 Bur Oak's Here's Winston owned by Gary Kavan & Heidi Henningson Handled by Gary
3rd #13 Upon The Wings of an Answered Prayer owned by Bill & Mickie Petrovish handled by Bill
4th #1 Hardwoods High Octane Finale owned by Brian Johnston handled by Eric Fangsrud

Congratulations to all!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations Josh & Dixie!

Florence


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

bossdawg said:


> I have the results from the Qualifying and Derby -
> Qualifying
> 1st # 13 Sunshine Georgia Peach owned by Steve and Sharon Parker
> 2nd #3 Sanpitch River Frank owned by Steve Bechtel handled by Bill Totten
> ...


Congrats to all, especially Ammo...1 point short of making the Derby List at 8 months old! Go baby girl Go!

fp


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

A vm from Meg Beck:
Open
Billy Sargenti took 1 2 & 3 wiith Magic, Shrek and Jester (golden)(that's for Tammy) (in that order.) Dont know the 4th place . Hopefully Meg will call me with JAMS soon.

Amateur:
Steve Bechtel 1 & 4th - dogs unknown
2nd place Arnie Erwin with Missy
3rd Michael Moore with Brook.

D & Q everyone knows.

Meg said the 4th series in the D was very hard. 9 dogs back and 4 handled.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

What a great day for Billy The Bechtel Family also had a great day.

Congrats to the Erwins and Missy for the second in the Am ( We have to support our training partners )

Russ and Florence


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

more open results please!


----------



## bossdawg (Sep 15, 2007)

4th place in the Open went to Red Butte's Tiger Lilly owned by Joe Taylor and handled by Steve Parker.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Any Jams in the Open ?


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Just want to add......................GO CAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

JAMS - at least 2 but no more contact until tomorrow unless someone else knows.


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

labhauler said:


> Just want to add......................GO CAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I guess you must mean Go, California. Though my first thought was Cal Cadmus!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

I think Gary Kavan's young chessie is also under a year old or just about there. Remarkable!


----------



## John Schmidt (Jun 20, 2003)

I'll have the results up on EE this morning.

John Schmidt
sec/treas NURC


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Congrats to the Erwins!


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

> Amateur:
> Steve Bechtel 1 & 4th - dogs unknown


1st with Chad and 4th with Shorty.


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Open Jams: RJ 58 
Jams 5,7, 11,20,33,46,62

Am RJ 13 JAMS 4 14 15 16 24 38 40

Still nothing up on EE!


----------



## John Schmidt (Jun 20, 2003)

labhauler said:


> Open Jams: RJ 58
> Jams 5,7, 11,20,33,46,62
> 
> Am RJ 13 JAMS 4 14 15 16 24 38 40
> ...


Now they are up. Nice last comment, sure appreciated that.

John Schmidt
sec/treas NURC


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

John, thanks for getting the results posted. I can only imagine how hectic and crazy your day has been today after spending 4+ days working your butt off from dusk to dawn up in the mountains away from everything including your family, work, responsibilities, phone, email, etc..etc... Heaven forbid it took you till tonight to get the results posted. I would not have got them posted this quickly if I were in your shoes. Thanks. 

ps. Sorry I missed you up there. I dropped by a couple times at the derby and qual to see a few dogs run. We were camping up higher by Trial with the wife's fam for a little reunion.


----------

